# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  χρονικο ραγας

## andreuck

καλησπερα,αγορασα ενα χρονικο ραγας το οποιο θελω να συνδεσο πριν απο  εναν αποροφητηρα ετσι ωστε να δουλευη μετα απο καποιεσ ωρες μονο  του,πριν απο το χρονικο αγορασα μια ασφαλεια-διακοπτης για να δινω-κοβω  ρευμα οποτε θελω,το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν περναει ρευμα μετα το χρονικο  να ξεκινηση ο αποροφητηρας,οταν το δοκιμασα στο πολυμετρο μου εδειχνε  οτι κανει κυκλωμα ενω στο ρευμα δεν δουλευε,πως πρεπει να το συνδεσο?ευχαριστω.

----------


## lepouras

καταρχήν τη εννοείς μετά από κάποιες ώρες μόνος του. αυτό είναι χρονικό που σημαίνει ή θα ενεργοποιήσει την έξοδο μετά την τροφοδοσία του(ή αν έχεις σταθερή τροφοδοσία μετά την εντολή που θα δόσεις στο Β)  και θα μείνει εκεί για τον χρόνο που του όρισες και μετά θα κλείσει(σύνδεση φάσης είσοδος στο 15 έξοδος στο 17) .φυσικά παίζοντας με την κλειστή επαφή (15-16) θα επιτρέψει στον απορροφητήρα να πάρει μπροστά μετά από τον χρόνο που θα του ορίσεις αλλά δεν θα σβήσει μετά. μήπως τελικά χρειάζεσαι χρονοδιακόπτη να του βάλεις ποιες ώρες θέλεις να δουλεύει?

----------


## tasos987

Ειναι multifunction συμφωνα με τη δευτερη φωτο. Σε ποια επιλογη το εχεις ρυθμισμενο ? Οδηγιες δεν εχει στη συσκευασια του ?

----------


## andreuck

το χρονο τον εχω ρυθμιση,ρευμα του δινω στο α1+ και α2- αλλα αφου περαση ο χρονος δεν περναει το ρευμα στον αποροφητηρα,στις οδηγειες δεν δειχνει κατι διαφορετικο,αυτο που δεν βρισκω ειναι η συνδεση,στο πολυμετρο μετα απο ταση που του εδωσα εκανε μπιπ.

----------


## elektronio

Κάνε ένα σκίτσο πως έχεις συνδέσει το χρονικό στο ρεύμα και τον απορροφητήρα στο χρονικό.

----------


## Samios60

Θελεις μαλλον  το delay on αρα θα γυρισεις το πληκτρο μπροστα στο Er  τι led αναβουν για δες

----------


## rama

A1 και Α2 είναι απλώς η τροφοδοσία του χρονικού. Η τροφοδοσία του απορροφητήρα δεν γίνεται με αυτό το ρεύμα, αλλά από τις υπόλοιπες θέσεις σύνδεσης του χρονικού.

----------


## andreuck

κοιταξα ολες τι εξοδους με το πολυμετρο και δεν δειχνει να περναη ρευμα απεναντη,χωρις ρευμα το πολυμετρο εκανε μπιπ στο 15-16 (φωτο) media-share-0-02-04-17ca4abf9812eabe199d3486948dbfab867a8479102f2f93f0d4fd108e3bca0b-3466571f-c0.jpgοταν εκανε το χρονο που ρυθμιζα εκανε μπιπ στο 15-18(φωτο)media-share-0-02-04-dcc7e664e60efe51183a8f6e92dbcf57cda403f0d02c4318af70ba742ba41867-79b93208-0d.jpg αλλα οταν μετρουσα και στην 2 εξοδους την ταση δεν εδειχνε τπτ.media-share-0-02-05-e4a5c6a5d0c72e64f737caac838c2be8b4b1ac9c0093f6e96e433d70be18f7ac-e1b917c8-0f.jpgmedia-share-0-02-04-83b17cffe05dd82e296294069b79bcc263f312984bfb400771ab7c0f1d2dfa4b-d9b27002-73.jpg

το χρονικο το βρηκα στο νετ ειναι αυτο 
https://www.conrad.com/ce/en/product...NTES----MCB-20   το χρονικο
http://entes.com.tr/en/dosyalar/MCB_..._TR_EN_ALM.pdf      οι οδηγιες

ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια.

----------


## lepouras

όπα για να καταλάβουμε. εσύ έβαλες ρεύμα μόνο στο Α1 και Α2 και περιμένεις να δεις τάση στις 15-16-18? (μάλλον έπεσε μέσα ο Άγγελος)
αν κατάλαβα καλά και δεν το κατάλαβες. οι 15-16-18 είναι απλά επαφή, διακόπτης, ρελεδάκι που πρέπει να δώσεις ρεύμα από την μια πλευρά για να βγει από την άλλη.

πχ να βάλεις το καφέ στο Α1 και στο 15, στο Α2 το μπλε και στο μπλε του απορροφητήρα και από το 16 ή 18 να πάρει το καφέ (ή μαύρο ανάλογα τη έχει ) του απορροφητήρα.

το έκανες και δεν δούλεψε?

----------


## Samios60

προβλεπω να καιγεται το χρονικο ........να προσεξει πολυ ο φιλος τι κανει ....

----------


## elektronio

Σύνδεσε το χρονικό όπως στο σχέδιο και θα δουλέψει. Από εκεί και πέρα για να δουλέψει όπως θέλεις πρέπει να κάνεις τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στο χρονικό.
timer1.jpg

----------


## andreuck

ακομα δεν εγινε τιποτα,εκανα και το σχεδιο απο τον φιλο ποιο πανω αλλα τιποτα δεν εγινε δεν αναβε καν,μονο οταν τα συνδεω στο α1+ και α2- τοτε δουλευη καμια αλλη επιλογη δεν κανει τιποτα,καποια αλλη επιλογη που μπορο να κανω?

----------


## andreuck

μετα απο την βοηθεια σας και λιγο καλυτερη προσοχη καταφερα και το εκανα να δουλεψη,σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις γνωσεις σας,υ.γ δεν εβαλα φωτια στο σπιτι δοκιμεσ πρωτα με πολυμετρο και μετα συνδεσα τα καλλωδια,μπορει να κληση το ποστ,ευχαριστω.

----------

